# Mirror(s) - how to fit to SMGT?



## spiro (30 May 2009)

I have an SMGT with bar end gear shifters and was wondering if and how anyone has fitted a mirror(s) to such a bike?


----------



## numbnuts (30 May 2009)

SMGT ??
I did a google -SMGT Servicing Mission Ground Test (NASA)
still non the wiser


----------



## Chonker (30 May 2009)

HP Velotechnik Street Machine GT?

There's a similar problem discussed here:

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/triceriders/message/2297

And a picture of a trike with bar end shifter and a mirror

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3550/3441136469_7fe290d2f9_b.jpg


----------



## byegad (30 May 2009)

ICE make an adaptor (to clamp onto the bar under the brake) to which you can fit a mirror. I bought some with a long arm, like old fashioned motorbike mirrors for my Kettwiesel.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 May 2009)

I have always used twist grips and "Mirrycle" plugin mirrors on the ends.

Otherwise as above, a "cut down" bar end provides support for the same mirror.

The final alternative is to use the "long neck" cycle star mounted on the bar below the brakes


----------



## arallsopp (30 May 2009)

I have bar end shifters on the furai. Hang about and I'll take a pic. Long stem mirror is the way to go. Plenty of 'tap it as you go to adjust' whereas the smaller stem ones seem to exaggerate the smallest knock into a wild misalignment.


----------



## arallsopp (30 May 2009)

No idea if this'll work. Attempting to do it all from a blackberry.
Pic (if showing) is a B&M long stem mirror, mounted below the bar grip.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 May 2009)

Exactly wot I meant!


----------



## TimP (2 Jun 2009)

If you can live without being able to lean the bike up on opne side the Blackburn straight bar mirror can be attached to the horizontal part of the handlebars such that the mirror sticks out the side.

I used to have one of these on my SMGT (with bar-end shifters) until I dropped the bike on that side. Apparently a plastic mirror can't cope with the weight of all 53 tonnes of German engineering landing on it.

Otherwise I have seen bodged arrangements using a dentists convex mirror with a jury rigged mount upon the arm of a pair of glasses. Helmet mirrors are also a possibility if you happen to wear a helmet on the SMGT.


----------



## Number14 (23 Jun 2009)

I've got a SMGT with bar end shifters as well and I use a BM mirror under the brake lever. PM me and I'll send you a photo of it.


----------



## Subflux (13 Aug 2009)

I use a helmet mounted mirror and love it. I know it's not technnically how to mount a mirror on the SMGT, but it's how I use a mirror on my SMGT.


----------



## derall (14 Aug 2009)

Probably won't show up too well, but it's the only photo I have to hand.

Just below the brake levers I have fitted MTB bar-ends (X-lite stubbies), and fitted bar-end mirrors in the ends of those. The bar-ends are also useful mounting points for the computer and Air-zound


----------

